# Synthwave / Darkwave test with ANA2, Serum, Spire and Sylenth1



## kessel (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,

I've just done a test just for fun with a very short track just to compare how do sound some of the synths I own compared to each other.

It is an audio file containing four tracks: an arp, a bass in polysix style, a pad and a pluck. Each file was recorded with different presets of just one single VST synth, meaning all four tracks are different presets of one only synth for each audio file, so there is a version where you can only hear ANA2 presets on all four tracks, another version with only Serum presets, another with Spire presets and a last one with Sylenth1 presets only.

Every audio file has an additional drum track which is always the same and it's made with Samples From Mars drum samples.

I have to say that the comparison isn't completely fair as I haven't had the time yet to recreate each of the synth tracks with the same settings but just taking more or less similar type of sounds, so the idea is not to compare which synth makes the better job by trying to emulate the same sound but how each of these synths works on its own if you start writing a song just using only one of them.

Again, this is not a serious comparison and just made for fun but I thought it might be interesting for anyone who's thinking about purchasing any of these synths. I wished I could have uploaded a fifth audio with Dune3 but I still don't own that one yet, I hope I can do that in a near future.

Test 1 only with ANA2:


Test 1 only with Serum:


Test 1 only with Spire:


Test 1 only with Sylenth1:


I hope you have some fun listening... cheers

(*Please move the thread to the correct subforum if I uploaded it in the wrong one)


----------



## kessel (Jan 10, 2020)

And here is an additional test mixing all four of them together


----------



## jason.d (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretty cool! I think I like the sounds in serum overall, but I like the first synth we hear in the spire version.


----------



## kessel (Jan 11, 2020)

jason.d said:


> Pretty cool! I think I like the sounds in serum overall, but I like the first synth we hear in the spire version.



Yeah, I do like all of these synths as well, each one of them has its own personality. IIRC the first synth in the spire version is one of the default presets, I thinks it's called voltage


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 11, 2020)

Which one did you enjoy working with the most?


----------



## kessel (Jan 11, 2020)

Curiously it was ANA2 again, but again it's only a little above the others for me, not like it's much better, just slightly better for me.

But it also helps that I recently watched the full tutorial on how to use ANA2, I have started now to do the same with Spire and Serum and after that I'll do it with Sylenth1 as well.

I'll try to make a better comparison when I have a better knowledge of each of these synths and then try to recreate the exactly same sound set for each one so the sound "competition" is fairer


----------

